# Award ideas needed



## waresbear

I had to arrange this once for our riding club's volunteer awards. I took the easy way out & got gift certificates from the local feedstore which was also a sponsor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

people come from a few 100 miles away so they aren't local
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

You could do Dover/Smartpak/Schneider's/etc. gift cards since they're not local.


----------



## spurstop

Check out Brandt Blanket Company on Facebook. They can do several items in that price range.

Or: KO Trading Trophy Tack- The Premier Western Trophy Tack Resource


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I like trophys as high points and *really good ribbons*, The kind that go around the horses neck.
Most people have tons of little coolers and stuff like that.
A gift cert for $20, I wouldn't be that excited about, now $100 would be different.

Because Pilgrim and I might just win one of your high points.:rofl:


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> I like trophys as high points and *really good ribbons*, The kind that go around the horses neck.
> Most people have tons of little coolers and stuff like that.
> A gift cert for $20, I wouldn't be that excited about, now $100 would be different.
> 
> Because Pilgrim and I might just win one of your high points.:rofl:


 I was just on line looking at grooming totes, garment bags, and thinking something on that order custom embroidered. SSShhhh don't tell any one. It's a secret.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

churumbeque said:


> I was just on line looking at grooming totes, garment bags, and thinking something on that order custom embroidered. SSShhhh don't tell any one. It's a secret.


 
Mum's the word.:thumbsup:


----------



## uflrh9y

My daughter won one of those outdoor folding chairs that fit in a bag with the show name on it and Champion. It's awesome cause we use it all the time. Not sure the price but maybe you can go with those cushions you use on bleachers instead of a whole chair.


----------



## Saddlebag

The cost of embroidering can eat up your budget. How about gift certificate from one of the common fast food joints that is good anywhere?


----------



## mls

Saddlebag said:


> The cost of embroidering can eat up your budget.


Most folks have connections and can network decent pricing.

We have done hay bags, water buckets (club logo on the bucket), vests, halters, folding chairs, spur straps, etc.

A lot of possibilites.


----------



## churumbeque

Saddlebag said:


> The cost of embroidering can eat up your budget. How about gift certificate from one of the common fast food joints that is good anywhere?


 The items I have serached do the embroidering free so it hasn't been an issue as long as you do not want a custom logo or something.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

What about a hat box for those extraordinarily fancy hats, the pleasure drivers wear?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I can actually make you custom nosebands for $25.00 each if you keep it all the same hide. I hand paint things. Check me out on facebook. Twisted W Tack.


----------



## Saddlebag

What about the brass halter plates including the engraving?


----------



## Coffeejunkie

I got a soft cooler a few years ago at a circuit and love it. It gets used!! A laptop size bag are also good, as people can put their show binders in with horse/health papers etc. I also agree with a rods/Schneiders gift card. bucket strap is a must for people traveling to places that may not always have hooks. A water bucket w an embroidered strap is great. I also love when those non-woven grocery type totes are added to awards or given to all when entering, I am a crazy bag lady! Nice quality coffee mugs. Work tack/pads with something on them. Foldable step stools. Trailer organizer racks.

My all time favorite is: show bucks to use at next show or stall voucher.. It's great for me to help offset a bit of cost, and great for the shows to keep exhibitor retention!


----------

